# New To Saltwater Bowfishin, any help?



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm looking for a good place to bowfish out of my kayak down around Surfside, never bowfished in the salt water before usually just did bayou stuff for carp, placo and gar  

I'm also not sure of the regulations, so any message will help.
PM me if ya'll want.
Thanks


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

what are you planning on shooting? not a lot of legal fish in the salt...


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

I was hoping for flounder?


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been wanting to do that too, around galveston area


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hell yeah, i got a place with some huuuuge horse mullet, but I dunno about the rules... Can anyone help me out?


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

If you look in the TPWD regulations book it says what you can't shoot so anything not on that list is fair game. But if it has size regulations you still have to follow it. Fish that I know of that you can shoot are flounder, stingrays, black drum, sheepshead, mullet, but for sure you can not shoot reds and specs. But sand trout are not a game fish so as far as I know those are legal to shoot. If you make it down to the Corpus area give me a shout and we can go stick some gator gar. I shoot them from my back yard.


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hell yea, my fishing buddy goes to school in kingsville so I'll be heading down there whenever that starts back up for some duck hunting and fishing he brags so much about


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Black Drum are a no no.
If your on surfside drive down the levee, you probably crossed it
getting there, unless you came over from Galveston. Lots of gar
all along in those cuts.


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

it's not bad shooting that close to a road?


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

texas two guns said:


> Black Drum are a no no.


 Where did you hear that? I had talked to the TPWD Law Enforcement and they said that black drum are legal as well as sheepshead and the others I listed.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

My bad, I thought black drum was on the Game Fish list.
It's not bad to shoot close to the road, just don't leave the dead ones
laying around. Although, the crabs would eat them up in no time.
No one can stop you from enjoying a completely legal sport. Besides
back in the day people used to shoot there a lot. If coming from
the surfside heading toward Oyster Creek, there is a double culvert
drive on the left, there used to be a deep spot right there and you
could put out a coleman lantern and shoot all night long.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158178&highlight=freeport

Check this spot out, it used to be good too.


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

Cool, i will try, thanks to all of ya'll I'll let ya'll know how i do


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Sheepshead are ok, but I have also heard that black drum are not legal. I also would never shoot a sand trout. They MIGHT be legal but in the water they look almost just like a spec and I cannot tell the difference if I cant see the spots. I would rather shoot flounder.

Yeah you can shoot sheepshead in the rocks too....just dont use too much poundage on your bow or your arrowheads will be dulled quick!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

In the spring off of Bob Hall pier I used to go there on my off days and shoot sheepshead eating the crustaceans off the pileons. They will be there by the Hundreds easy pickings in the clear water and you can pick out the really big ones. Just make sure they are legal. I had numerous people ask me to shoot them a few after I got my limit. Do not shoot over your limit for someone else that is ILLEGAL. Should have seen the crowd after I was dragging them huge sheepies up on the dock.


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

Sheephead and drum hit um their legal and both good on the half-shell. Start looking youll find big gar in xmas in Feb.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been told the same thing that black drum are not legal to shoot. Sand trout I have no idea, but there is no way you can tell the difference bettwen a sand trout and a spec while it is in the water unless it is in an aquarium. In Galveston Bay it is rare if there is no wind and it would be close to impossible to see or not see those spots.  No way I would shoot at it unless I was certain. Besides those flounder and stingrays are much more fun to shoot.


----------

